# Gas Stove won't come on.



## BrianRedding (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a ten-year-old Country WoodStove, Model Firestar Insert GC3. The pilot lights fine, and up until a couple of days ago, it was working fine.  On Sunday, the stove wouldn't start, even though the pilot is burning.  I turned it off and reset the pilot.  No go.

I spoke with a local repairman who said there was a battery pack hidden somewhere in the body of the stove.  He had to go on a service call so he couldn't help me further. 

Can anyone enlighten me as to the location of this 4-battery box?  He said it was black. 

I sure could use some advice.  I've had a few major repairs the last few months and am broke.  I can't even afford his $80 service call.  And, of course, Thanksgiving is next week.

Thank you all.


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 18, 2014)

do you use a wall t-stat? 
only need to replace batteries if you have a remote.

10yr old stove, may need a new thermo pile for the pilot light....
i'd schedule a service call


----------



## blades (Nov 30, 2014)

likely what some call a thermo-pile , I call a thermocouple. It has likely gone south. It is the part that the pilot light flame impinges on . When it reaches the proper temp it allows current to pass which then allows the gas valve to open. Not an uncommon problem on gas type heating  appliances. Some times the pilot light assembly gets scaled up badly and the pilot flame is diverted from its proper path - not providing sufficient heating to the thermo unit. Cleaning the pilot assembly may help, but securing a replacement thermocouple  any way is good insurance. Not a difficult DIY job unless you are uncomfortable in this type of area. ( dang things always seem to pick the coldest day of the year,as well as Sundays  and Holiday weekends to take a vacation. I am still trying to figure out how they are programed that way.)


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2014)

blades said:


> likely what some call a thermo-pile , I call a thermocouple. It has likely gone south. It is the part that the pilot light flame impinges on . When it reaches the proper temp it allows current to pass which then allows the gas valve to open. Not an uncommon problem on gas type heating  appliances. Some times the pilot light assembly gets scaled up badly and the pilot flame is diverted from its proper path - not providing sufficient heating to the thermo unit. Cleaning the pilot assembly may help, but securing a replacement thermocouple  any way is good insurance. Not a difficult DIY job unless you are uncomfortable in this type of area. ( dang things always seem to pick the coldest day of the year,as well as Sundays  and Holiday weekends to take a vacation. I am still trying to figure out how they are programed that way.)



Your are offering incorrect information to the OP. That unit has a thermopile, it is NOT a thermocouple & there is a difference. A thermocouple generates about 30 milliVolts. A thermopile generates up to 750 mV. Some generate more. Best way to troubleshoot this unit is to read the owners manual. There is one on-line if you can't find yours. If the manual's instructions are unclear to you, tell us & we may be able to talk you the steps. If you are unable to remedy your issue, do like Dave says. Call for service.


----------



## blades (Dec 1, 2014)

sorry I just call them all the same , when replacing I go by mfg Numbers if available.  been doing this way for 50 years

Beyond the  the discrepancy of terminology the basic procedure is the same.  Only fly in ointment would be a a sensor for a forced exhaust blower if equipped that way.  

Still a better choice word wise than do-hicky , little tube with wire , and such that I have had the pleasure to deal with over the years.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2014)

blades said:


> sorry I just call them all the same , when replacing I go by mfg Numbers if available.  been doing this way for 50 years
> 
> Beyond the  the discrepancy of terminology the basic procedure is the same.  Only fly in ointment would be a a sensor for a forced exhaust blower if equipped that way.
> 
> Still a better choice word wise than do-hicky , little tube with wire , and such that I have had the pleasure to deal with over the years.



well.... the t-pile controls the burner, and the t-couple controls the pilot.
one is a copper tube, and one has wires

and using makers numbers isn't needed as they are fairly universal...

VERY, VERY few models out there have a forced draft (this isn't one of them)


----------

